
TANK: animated short film - js2
https://prolost.com/blog/tank
======
js2
Watch the short first, then watch the making of, then watch the short again
with much greater appreciation.

At the end of the making of, he mentions an article that itself was previously
submitted to and discussed on HN:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13908458](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13908458)

